# Help: Tour von Neckargemünd nach Wald-Michelbach



## Bax (2. Februar 2006)

Hi,

ich bin im Mai zu einer Feier auf der Kreidacher Höhe (zwischen Siedelsbrunn und Wald-Michelbach) eingeladen und würde gerne mit dem Bike dort hin (und am nächsten Tag zurück) fahren.

Ich würde mich freuen, wenn ihr mir dazu ein paar Tourenvorschläge machen könntet. Start ist in Wiesenbach bei Neckargemünd. 

Vielen Dank im Voraus.


----------



## easymtbiker (7. Februar 2006)

einfachste version: steinachtal hoch und wieder runter (netter radweg zwischen schönau und heilig-x-steinach)

heavy- versionen mit x km und trails und noch mehr höhenmeter kann ich dir auch zusammen stelllen.... naja, aber wie willst du die strecke dann finden... z.b. würde ich auf rückfahrt auf den hardberg oberhalb siedelsbrunn fahren, dort gibts ne nette abfahrt nach eiterbach usw..... 

komm am besten mal auf ne marathonvorbereitungsrunde mit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bax (8. Februar 2006)

Hi hädbänger,

durchs steinachtal würde ich dann eher gleich auf asphalt mit dem rennrad fahren, aber so richtig prickelnd ist das nicht.

ich habe wirklich eher an eine abwechslungsreiche MTB-Tour gedacht. am wochenende bin ich mal testweise zum white stone über kleingemünd-lärchengarten-münchel-sitzbuche-teltschikturm gefahren. war ganz nett (wobei der schnee das ganze sicherlich etwas spannender gemacht hat).

Von der sitzbuche aus könnte ich über die "linde" nach hk-steinach abfahren. was aber danach? westlich von eiterbach über den hardberg oder östlich des eiterbachtals? wenn die abfahrt vom hardberg nach eiterbach so toll ist, könnte ich diese ja, wie du vorgeschlagen hast, auf der rückfahrt nehmen und auf der hinfahrt eine andere strecke weiter östlich.

wann hast du denn vor, das marathon training zu machen? du hast im marathon-forum geschrieben, dass in dieser gegend im mai noch viel schlamm auf den wegen ist.


----------



## easymtbiker (8. Februar 2006)

Bax schrieb:
			
		

> wann hast du denn vor, das marathon training zu machen? du hast im marathon-forum geschrieben, dass in dieser gegend im mai noch viel schlamm auf den wegen ist.



hehe, that´s true! also wenn du am telschik- turm bist nach wilhelmsfeld, lampenheim und  dann zum eichelberg, dort die 2 schönen abfahrten mitnehmen! dann weiter recht langweilig nach oberabsteinach. zurück wie gesagt über hardberg, eiterbach usw blabla... biken ist wie trinken: nur drüber reden ist langweilig, do it!


----------



## Bax (9. Februar 2006)

hädbänger schrieb:
			
		

> halso wenn du am telschik- turm bist nach wilhelmsfeld, lampenheim und  dann zum eichelberg, dort die 2 schönen abfahrten mitnehmen!



Hey, das hört sich gut an! Wo sind denn die beiden schönen abfahrten vom eichelberg? ich würde die nämlich demnächst mal gerne austesten (nein, nicht nur mit dem finger auf der karte, sondern tatsächlich mit'm bike  )


----------

